# Guys or other clinic?



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi All

I'm looking for some advice as to what clinics in London would be a good option for IUI.  

I work in Euston and we live in Lewisham so the Lister & Homerton aren't really options.  We have also spoken to LWC and we were not at all impressed - from the first phone call the staff were really very rude.  At the moment we are in the process of being referred to Guys but all the reviews seem to be from an IVF perspective.  

I would appreciate any comments or thoughts on Guys or other relevant London based clinics.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Bridge also do IUI - I haven't had it ther but had 2 cycles of IVF.

Someone did a comparison of prices recently and the Homerton was the best value, the overground station  from Highbury+Islingotn is 10 mins so not so far less than 20 mins from Euston I would have thought.


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Pepstar,

We are currently at LWC and find it depends on the staff member as to how nice/ rude they are or willing to answer your questions.  We have not been that impressed with them especially on this second cycle so when we finish the current cycle we will be changing clinics.  

We are currently on the waiting list for NHS funded IUI at Kings and so far they have been really nice.  We have been up there twice already for app's.  They also do privately funded treatment. When we were applying for the NHS funding I looked at all the NHS clinics that we could go to and were impressed at there website as they meantioned treating same sex couples were as the guys website didn't. 

Hope this helps,

B x


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Good point about the tube trip only being about 20mins - given me some more to think about.

We are also considering UCH as it is only a few minutes walk from work (could help with getting time off for appointments etc)...

Thanks Bat re. Kings - will have a look at their prices etc.


----------



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

We are on our third natural IUI at Guys and I have to say they have been excellent. We started off by looking at the LWC and to be honest were very unimpressed, Guys is miles ahead in every way. All staff are friendly, caring and polite and you always get called back, you feel like a patient, not a number with a £ sign over your head. I am on my 2ww which is awful, 2 days to go but have bad PMT so not sure it has worked again but that is no reflection on Guys, after all IUI is a simple procedure so as long as you have good healthy motile sperm and have no problems you should be ok, it just takes time sometimes. I think on my next cycle I will take Chlomid to give myself a better chance, apparently it goes from about 7% each cycle to 15% so it pretty much doubles your chances. So in answer to your question I wouldn't hesitate in reccommending Guys, you will be in safe and caring hands.


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Brazil and good luck on your 2ww.  I can't wait to be on one myself but can't even begin to imagine how frustrating it must be at the waiting.  I am bad enough waiting to get my blood test results so my gp will refer us.  We have pretty much decided that we will go to guys and your response has sealed that.  Thank you


----------



## candygirl (Aug 1, 2006)

We used the Bridge clinic (after Guys said we weren't eligible for sperm as we were lesbians - that was 3 years ago though, so they might have changed their views now).  The Bridge is 2 minutes from London Bridge station, so would be very handy for both Lewisham and Euston, and they have been excellent with us all the way through.


----------

